# Live Super Bowl Thread



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

pack hit it for 7,,,ayup. nice ball. laid it right in there.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Post your smack here.

3 minutes to go in the first, and the Packers just drew first blood. 7-0


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)

Agulera still sucked on steamed tortillas.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

So far, I loved the Pepsi Max commercial.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

yyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   pic and return babbby!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm your genie in a bottle..   

TD yeah!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers are going to roll 'em. I thought their D was going to be too much for the Steelers, and so far, they are.

Rogers is "on" as well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

***WOO*** You go Green Bay!!! Keep it up!!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

Keep going green bay****** xoxoxox


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

wow we started this thread exactly at the same time....can a  mod move my comments here please?


14-0....yea baby.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Packers are surprising them.  The Steelers will come back some.  Hope not too much.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)

I guessed it was Joan Rivers.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Defense wins championships.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

A couple of Steelers are hobbling around.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

I moved to mini 14s hes gots mo' peeps dare...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Agulera still sucked on steamed tortillas.


Would it have hurt her to perhaps review the words to the Star Spangled Banner?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Agulera still sucked on steamed tortillas.
> ...



  She was probably drunk.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

that bud cowboy commercial was lame...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> that bud cowboy commercial was lame...


My fave so far was the "Reply to All" one.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Driver screwed up..he should have been across the first down line....drat!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Good Coke commercial.

  And Volkswagen!


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the career blder chimp commercials....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Another interception!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers intercept pass.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Green Bay is frustrating Rothlesberger.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Ka-schwing!


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

bend me over and call me sally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeezus.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

TD....Green Bay gets the ball to start the second. If the Steelers don't score before half, it may  already be over.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Steelers gettin' buried. Oh well, I guess it was about time for another Super Blowout eh?

(Yes, I know there's still another half to go)


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

uhhmm yea another thing in a car to distract people...facebook. wonderful.. my god..what a frivolous society we have become.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Geez, I haven't even cracked a beer yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> uhhmm yea another thing in a car to distract people...facebook. wonderful.. my god..what a frivolous society we have become.



Safer than actually tweeting on your phone.  I think that was their mindset with that one.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

what is with this field ? all of these contact ground inujries,....wtf?

woodson and shields both out right now...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

the effing CB gave up on the play wtf???????????????????????


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Puppy Bowl on Animal Planet Channel at the half.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Puppy Bowl on Animal Planet Channel at the half.



cool, I am there...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

dude theres fucking CATS over there wtf????


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)

Kittehs on the halftime show!


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > uhhmm yea another thing in a car to distract people...facebook. wonderful.. my god..what a frivolous society we have become.
> ...



ahhh, we have a hands free law here so....thx.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Kittehs on the halftime show!



I am reduced to watching cats play, or  friggn Husksterbee...what have I become?


----------



## Intense (Feb 6, 2011)

Merged.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

hey...were are all the steeler fans? hummmmmm???????


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Give me a "C"
Give me an "H"
Give me an "O"
Give me a"K"
Give me a "E"

What do you have?

PITTSBURGH...

[sigh]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

WTF is this half time show??
Black Eyed Peas???...they short on cash or something?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Give me a "C"
> Give me an "H"
> Give me an "O"
> Give me a"K"
> ...


Well GB *does* have a lot of injuries on defense, let's see how many of them come back in the second half. If I were a GB fan I'd be worried because they're *not* a good 2nd half team but Pittsburg *is*.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody watching half time enterainment?  Every woman in my family over four generations here from the little ones to the mature lol ladies are saying, "awful".


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

If its possible to have an "audible ice pick" shoved in your ear, I think the Black Eyed Peas are assaulting me as we speak.

I think its time to let the halftime tradition at the Super Bowl die. Just play all the commercials again.

Please......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a "C"
> ...



That is their only chance.
I would rather they not be in this game than play like this..it's like they are still in the 2nd half with the Jets.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody watching half time enterainment?  Every woman in my family over four generations here from the little ones to the mature lol ladies are saying, "awful".



It's crazy, Fergi and Will I Am holding hands?  It's like they're holding on for dear life.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

And BTW - what is up with this field?
It's like they are playing on concrete or something.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Black eyed peas...damn...are they still together even?
Only thing worse than this would be a surprise visit by Kid Rock


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anybody watching half time enterainment?  Every woman in my family over four generations here from the little ones to the mature lol ladies are saying, "awful".


Should I post the "Fergie Pissing Her Pants" pic?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

C.mon Steelers wake the f*ck up!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> WTF is this half time show??
> Black Eyed Peas???...they short on cash or something?



Yes. Because two boring teams are in the game, I'm sure ad revenues are way down.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> hey...were are all the steeler fans? hummmmmm???????



Just turning the sound back on like everyone else in America


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure its possible, but did they just make Agulera look good?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Jon said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is this half time show??
> ...



Oh this is too good to be true, an accountant saying something is boring


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> I'm not sure its possible, but did they just make Agulera look good?



Christina Aguilera butchered the National Anthem. The Black-Eyed Peas butchered music in general.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Rod Woodson out for the 2nd half.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Is Green Bay throwing it now?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

James Jones just dropped a TD


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

nice drop dummie....


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

yea there we go....what a blown call....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

wt happened to mendenhall??
Kind of important


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2011)

Black & Gold!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2011)

Steelers score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't believe, what I just saw! 

It's a new game guys. Steelers have the big mo.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Almost a game now!

Can Pitt get the lead?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

They are a 2nd half team...have been for several years...well except for the Jets team


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

wow what happened? all of the steeler fans parachute in when its gets close......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

F*ck yeah!!


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers look lost now, and the Steelers are building steam.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2011)

Ron  Woodson is out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

How did Moore make that 1st down?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

What the f*ck did they that for?????????????????


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

coverage sack....and on that note, where in the hell is a pass rush and on that note that was a stupid FG try, hes been barely getting them in on Ext pts...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

A freaking 52 yarder giving them great field position???????????


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

I think even *I* could have kicked it better than that!


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

uh yea  emenim? Detroit? no thx.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

yup get Rodgers rolling right left etc....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

if they score here I am going to be pissed...52 yarder


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

WHAT???
No field goal attempt???


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

what a dumbass


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

un realllll....simply unreal. 


roll rodgers out,....hes mobile..let him be mobile...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> if they score here I am going to be pissed...52 yarder



it was 56...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

3rd drop...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

whew


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

he dropped the ball get over it


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 6, 2011)

The Black Eyed Peas suck.

Yeah, that's pretty much all I have to say about the game cause that's all I saw of it and I'm off to watch Dexter.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought it would ruled down by contact.  What do I know?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

must have beer under that hood...what took so long to make such an obvious call?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

GB has really lost its focus. I suspect Pitt will take it to the house....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is Matthews the first chick to make it in the NFL?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

wow, did GB need that...field position , huuuuggggeee...

roll Rodgers out what is the friggin secret here?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

4th drop....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

you know honestly...neither team is playing well...on either side of the ball.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

therrrre we go..finally..and some good running...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

negate that


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Here it comes... wait for it...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

damn.....I didn't think they would get it...


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> must have beer under that hood...what took so long to make such an obvious call?



I realize that after your team has been in this many super bowls it probably gets boring, but nonetheless, why are you on here?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

***WOO*** Touchdown GB. Go guys!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

who the hell would have thought that the Packers would get 21 points off of turnovers?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > must have beer under that hood...what took so long to make such an obvious call?
> ...



On where?
Ever hear of smart phone?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

And all those injured players?!?!? This game is KILLING me!!! I need me some Bud! lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I've heard one mentioned before.

I'm half messing with you, but at the same time, if my Eagles were playing tonight I'd be anywhere BUT logged on here.

It is kind of nice not to have to worry about my heart tonight though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

two TDs to win...man


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> two TDs to win...man



Or FG and a TD/2 pt

Plenty of time dude.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 6, 2011)

Go Packers!

w00t!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2011)

wow...FG can tie it


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

unfucking reallllll, they  laid down like dogs. no pass rush despite they have their head safety out  and their no. 1 cb playing hurt.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful catch, Steelers. Game good and tight. Both awesome teams.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> unfucking reallllll, they  laid down like dogs. no pass rush despite they have their head safety out  and their no. 1 cb playing hurt.



When your secondary is that beat up you don't have the luxury of extra pass rush.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 6, 2011)

If the Steelers pull this out,  no one can claim they didn't earn it.  Most exciting SB I've seen for awhile.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

SHIT I spilled my beer LOL.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not going to win my pool.

I predicted:

Green Bay - 2
Pittsburgh - 1


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > unfucking reallllll, they  laid down like dogs. no pass rush despite they have their head safety out  and their no. 1 cb playing hurt.
> ...



dom is supposed to be the man, blitz scheme genius....he needs to do something. 

or it may become academic here in a minute..


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

nope...back to the blitz schemes.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, all I wanted was for it to come down to the final series. Looks like I got my wish!


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

this is it..the ole cliche never dies, because its true, a championship team has to come up with that championship drive...GB just did, now its time for Pitt to gut check and take it all the way. 

207 and I think they are down to one timeout?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

15 yards they may need desperately....


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Two Minute Hornung


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Two Minute Hornung



*REAL* football!!!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I know but I'm just saying it's more of a risk to bring the house when the best part of your secondary is 2nd team.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just so everyone knows:  I haven't been watching the Super Bowl and don't care who wins.  

Carry on.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

and there it is....


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats to the Packers.

What is that, like their 97th Title?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

*D -*


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

pitt kept it interesting that's for sure......Lombardi is heading home...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay.  My godparents in heaven are happy.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



did you notice the lasts series? he brought  5 at least each snap.......don't matter now no how...


----------



## Ropey (Feb 6, 2011)

Indeed. 


3 points over my pick, but I win still.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 6, 2011)

Rodgers MVP...gotta be....nigthy night ya'll......you can rep me when you're ready.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> pitt kept it interesting that's for sure......Lombardi is heading home...



* Home Sweet Home!*   

Great game. Great teams. Both winners.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2011)

MVP


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> Great game.






> Great teams.







> Both winners.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a good thing they give these guys new cars in these situations.

They're probably driving around in Datsuns from the mid 80's on their salaries.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> It's a good thing they give these guys new cars in these situations.
> 
> They're probably driving around in Datsuns from the mid 80's on their salaries.



And they give them a Chevy?

Please!


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> It's a good thing they give these guys new cars in these situations.
> 
> They're probably driving around in Datsuns from the mid 80's on their salaries.



They get bonuses for sacks, TD's, interceptions, etc.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 6, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing they give these guys new cars in these situations.
> ...



How about the poor league minimum players making only $650,000 or whatever it is?

Their Benz's probably aren't even Maybach's!


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 6, 2011)

Jon said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Great game.
> ...



Here is how that works. Two teams of great athletes, each being all they could be. Luck, injuries and talent on and against their sides. No losers. One was victorious. Period.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 6, 2011)

Fun game.  Great start by the Pack, amazing that the Steelers were able to make it so close.

I was surprised the Packers didn't run the ball a bit more often, especially considering they had the lead the entire game.

Big Ben was a bit off.  I don't just mean the picks (the first of which I don't consider his fault), he just started the game not throwing the ball that well.  Except that final attempt at a drive, he certainly got into rhythm in the second half though.  Mendenhal played well, but that fumble was a killer.  The defense played well in the middle of the game, but couldn't get it done at the beginning and end of the game...although against a team playing as well as the Packers have been, shutting them down for most of the second half was impressive.

Rodgers played a good game.  He had 4 or 5 dropped balls, at least 2 of which would have been big plays (that Jones drop might have gone for a td).  The playcalling put the burden of the offense on his shoulders, mostly ignoring the running game, and he came through.  Jennings was huge, making big catches in clutch situations.  The defense gave up a bit much, but they also got 3 turnovers, and were able to seal the deal at the end.

As a fan of neither team, I give it a definite thumbs up.  A good game to watch.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2011)

Jennings was robbed.

All he did was catch all the passes that mattered.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Jennings was robbed.
> 
> All he did was catch all the passes that mattered.



He certainly did a better job holding on than Nelson or Jones!

Still, Rodgers had a good game, and you know they are biased towards QBs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 7, 2011)

Jennings was robbed Oddball.
He was THE reason they won, besides the fact the Steelers couldn't manage to stop losing the ball.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 7, 2011)

uuhm rep folks....


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like Aaron Rodgers finally got his championship belt!


----------

